# Progress on V12 Plans



## Draw-Tech (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All

Making some progress on my V12, I cut everything down by 50%, Less than 7" long. Going to be fun to build. Bore .625, 6 PAK carbs each feeding two opposing cylinders, I have ordered a CDI for the distributor. I figure another two or three weeks to complete the design. I'm using Dale Detrich's  concept carburators, modified slightly. (with his his permission)

Jack







View attachment Assembly2x.5.pdf



























View attachment Distributor_V12.pdf


----------



## BronxFigs (Jul 24, 2013)

Coming together into a respectable engine.  Very inspiring.

Frank


----------



## Draw-Tech (Aug 3, 2013)

Got my CDI soon to start the real build, Humongous Project.

Jack


----------



## John Rus (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice design, if I may add I would do three rings per piston. A oil ring, scraper ring, and compression ring. Without the third ring you run the risk of getting to much oil into the combustion chamber and smoking or worst yet fouling your rings.

Just my two cents,
John.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey John

Your right, will be adding 3rd ring.
Thanks
Draw-Tech


----------



## agmachado (Aug 21, 2013)

Very cool !!!

th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## Davewild (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice, I wish I had these computer skills.
Dave


----------



## DjSpidey (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome dawings!


----------

